# Solved: we get the error message 'Cannot open item



## peterweav880 (Dec 18, 2014)

We have an Exchange 2010 server. Since that time we have had users randomly encounter issues. The first sign of issue is when trying to open items, we get the error message 'Cannot open item'.
Nothing appears in the event log of the computer, nor the server when this happens.

We also get the error when marking as read or unread 'Cannot mark the items read or unread. The most likely reasons are:...' 

This is happening to multiple users on both XP & 7, all using Outlook 2010. So since this seems to be pointing to the server we decided to run a database repair, which did fix errors, but users are still having issues exactly as before.

How repair this?


----------

